# Some questions about school etc



## Linnea_B (Dec 10, 2009)

I’m not quiet sure I have come to the right place to ask this (if you know a good site, please tell me). Anyway, I am a Swedish girl from the higher secondary school Kulturama. We are working on a school project that involves interviewing a student from an Australia school (age 16-18 years old). If you are around that age and in Australia I would be so happy if you could answer these questions for me (and if you want to tell me something more involving Australian culture that would be great). 

What do you do on your spare time and what is common to do on the spare time where you live?
Which subjects do you study? 
Which tradition do you celebrate?
In what kind of lace do you live (ex flat/house)? 
What kind of programs do you enjoy view watching (tv). 
What do you want to work with? Are you religious? 
What kind of government do you got? 
Are you interested in politics? 
What do you know/think about Sweden? Hehe

Much Love Linnea


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Linnea,

We do not get a lot of younger school age people visiting the forum that I'm aware of though some members may have children or friends with children that they could get to respond to you if they happen to stumble across the thread.

I just googled up "Secondary School Student Forums" and Student Web Forums: Friday 14 July 9:00 - 10:30 Ideal School (secondary school students chat) popped up, Tasmania being the first suitable one I noticed and co-imcidentally the State closest to how Sweden is in regards to distance from equator at least but also it has considerable lakes and mountainous areas.

So you may want to see how tou go there and also do a google by the different states - Victoria, NSW, Queensland, Northern Territory, Western Australia and South Australia.
You may get some very diverse answers for the climate alone varies enormously in Australia as does terrain, wildlife and interests.

So hope you get some answers and if wanting more info in general I can provide it but I'm far from school age.
I'll also see if anyone about our small town has some secondary students.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

a perfect recreation to where im at right nbow must be computer games? swimming, clubbin. I do less of those. I live in a conventional house, paying rent for it qaurterly. I'm interested in politics but not loving it, since it is not my field. i like traveling even exploring little attractions keeps me goin.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is the answers of my cousin who is at Murdoch University

What do you do on your spare time and what is common to do on the spare time where you live?
Don't really have that much of a spare time as I have to study in the morning and work in the afternoon till dinner time. my time is for both studying and working and the spare is for resting. on a long vacation, the beach is always a great place to be at..

Which subjects do you study?
ANS101 Animal Production Systems I
BMS107 Principles of Vertebrate Physiology
BIO152 Cell Biology
MAS183 Statistical Data Analysis and Databases
ANS106 Animal and Human Bioethics

Which tradition do you celebrate?
Christmas, New Years, Birthdays, Thanks Giving and All saints/souls day

In what kind of lace do you live (ex flat/house)?
dormitory

What kind of programs do you enjoy view watching (tv).
cartoons and movies mostly

What do you want to work with? Are you religious?
not quite religious. will love to work for a Government that researches further for agriculture

Are you interested in politics?
no

What do you know/think about Sweden? Hehe
actually have no thoughts about it.


----------

